# pandora app!!!



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

i have an account.i sign on to the app on my hopper and it plays but no sound?
anyone have this problem


----------



## bloodfest (Jun 3, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## Wire Nut (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope, working fine here. Are your other streaming services /apps working correctly (VOD, other apps, etc...)? If so try resetting the Hopper and audio receiver, if you have one.


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm new to Dish and the Hopper. So maybe there's an answer to my problem somewhere, but this looks like a good place to put it: I tried logging into my Pandora account on my Hopper a few days ago for the first time (only had it for a week). It gets to the ...please wait, you are being logged in screen...but will go no further. Other apps are working.

Would a reboot be the thing to do? 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

mweathers said:


> I'm new to Dish and the Hopper. So maybe there's an answer to my problem somewhere, but this looks like a good place to put it: I tried logging into my Pandora account on my Hopper a few days ago for the first time (only had it for a week). It gets to the ...please wait, you are being logged in screen...but will go no further. Other apps are working.
> 
> Would a reboot be the thing to do?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you will want to reset the receiver by unplugging it for 10 seconds and then plug it back in. If you get stuck on the log in screen for Pandora again, please send me a PM for further assistance. Thanks!


----------



## jbrucka (Feb 21, 2007)

did the reset work in your case?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is someone experience a jitter of sound ? Pretty clear distortion (Classic Queen at least).


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't you just hate it when omeone has a problem and complains, then never comes ack to say its fixed, or still a problem?


----------



## mweathers (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry, my (way too long) bad.....

No, unplugging did not work......

Any suggestions? (I'll reply much more quickly this time). :grin:


----------

